# My Betta flares up when I turn the light on.....



## megnjosh (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi my name is Megan and I have 2 bettas; one red and one blue. The red one is very aggressive and every time I turn the light on in the tank he goes straight to the corner of the tank and flares up, he sees his reflection I do believe. What can I do about this is this what their suppose to do? Please help my little red betta!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's probably ok. The light coming on suddenly probably startles him and he flares. I'm sure he's fine.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You could take dark paper and tape it around 3 sides of the aquarium. Also, try to avoid turning the overhead light on first if you can.


----------



## megnjosh (Sep 18, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> He's probably ok. The light coming on suddenly probably startles him and he flares. I'm sure he's fine.



I don't know he does this the entire time the light is on,..(the tank light that is) :?:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe the tank light is too bright for him.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

How big is your tank and how many watts is your light?


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

I always chuckle when I read people suggesting to line tank with black paper, as I use to have a black background for Blue...yet when it got darker outside, and inside depended more on lighting, Blue seemed to be able to see his reflection more from the Black "wall". He would "pace" back and forth along only that "wall", fairing & puffing up his fins. I removed the black, and he seemed to calm down. 

I would say if he dose it the entire time, and you have no kind of back grounds for tank, either the watts are too high [causing reflection / sheen on window] or he's just not use to the light yet. 
I bet its more with the light being bright, and he see's a small bit or reflection of himself in window. Try either getting lower watt light, or use a lower watt desk lamp next to tank, and see if any changes. Wouldn't hurt as they're use to low light anyway in nature.


----------



## Vampure (Sep 16, 2008)

I always turn on my room light before I turn on mine's tank light in the mornings and he seems to do ok. He runs and hides at first but that lasts a second at most cause he knows it's time to eat when it gets bright cause he waits under the spot I feed him. As far as the flaring, I'd have to agree, if the watts are to high or the light is too close to the tank it could create a glare or enough of an area that it acts as a mirror. I'd check the lighting first.


----------

